

Join The Campaign To Replace Overhyped MBA - sgloutnikov
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130916144817-13518874-join-campaign-to-replace-over-hyped-mbas

======
bruceb
No hacker hate posted yet against the MBA, surprising.

I have read unless one gets into atop 20 program the cost benefit my not work
out very well unless one is getting it paid for.

